# Unexpected cure



## Redfern (Mar 14, 2001)

I have had IBS most of my life. I am now 62. It started as IBS-D and eventally changed to IBS-C.I tried soo many things and sometimes got temporary relief. In May I came down with pneumonia and was coughing up blood. I was very sick. Some of you who responded to my posts may remember. I was put on Biaxin for 7 days which did not get rid of it and I had a relapse. A pulmonary doctor prescribed Levoquin antibiotic for 10 days. After the round of Levoquin in July, I noticed that my stools were normal. I have waited now for 6 months to see if this would continue or if it was just a temporary improvement. Well, I am happy to report that I am still normal. It seems to be important that I continue to drink lots of water but otherwise I am OK. I have been surprised by this turn of events and don't quite know what to think. Redfern


----------

